#  Nachrichten >   Multiple Sklerose: Fingolimod auch in Europa zugelassen >

## aerzteblatt.de

London  Nach der US-amerikanischen Arzneibehörde FDA hat jetzt auch die europäische EMA den Wirkstoff Fingolimod zugelassen. Der Einsatz des ersten oral verfügbaren MS-Medikaments wird jedoch auf wenige Patienten begrenzt. Die Zulassung des ebenfalls ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

